# Microsoft Project - Calendar - Working Days



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, I am in the process if trying to get better at a tool that I review all the time. Now I am trying to get better at the options so I can use it and also take advantage of the Earned Value portions as well. 


My Biggest problem is I cannot set it up so Saturday and Sunday are normal working days.

I can go in and select "tools" and from I can get to the Calendar and I can select the 24 hour calendar to allow for 24 hours a day and seven days a week. But, each time I enter an event in for a weekend I have to manually override each Saturday. I was able to get it once to work on Sunday, but I had to use the end date and not the start date or number of days. 

There has to be a way to allow one to set it up to just use it. 


I am using the MS 2007 suite.


Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## crushing (Apr 18, 2009)

According to:

http://www.cba.edu.kw/abo/pdf/MS_ProjectExercise1.doc




> By default, all resources use the Standard Calendar created earlier.  This sets Saturday and Sunday as non-working days.  Some resources will either have different non-working days (e.g. drivers) or will be available all week (e.g. coaches, hotels).  To change a resource&#8217;s working time, select it in the resource table and double-click.  A window will open up to show the resource&#8217;s calendar.  To change a specific DATE, point to the date you want and use the adjacent buttons to define it as default, non-working or non-default working time.  To change a recurring DAY OF THE WEEK, point to that day in the column heading and do the same. Note that your &#8220;day of the week&#8221; actions will apply to that resource throughout the project and beyond.



I might check it later if I fire up my work computer.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2009)

crushing said:


> According to:
> 
> http://www.cba.edu.kw/abo/pdf/MS_ProjectExercise1.doc
> 
> ...


 
Thanks

So I have to manually go in and change each resource even if I create a new calendar as my default or use the 24 hour provided calendar.

Once again I am astounded by how hard they make it to do something so simple.


Thanks


----------



## crushing (Apr 18, 2009)

Can you select multiple resources by holding CTRL or SHIFT then modify the calendar for all the selected resources?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2009)

crushing said:


> Can you select multiple resources by holding CTRL or SHIFT then modify the calendar for all the selected resources?


 
You Can use Control but the window it opens does nto allow you to change anything.

If you know all your resources up front you can create a gerneic assignment or task and assign the resource and then right click the name of the resource and from there select resource information. This opens a window that has a button for you to select to Change Working Times. If you change it to the 24 hour (* provided as options from pull down *) calendar than that resource can be scheduled to work anytime for the project.


This has been very helpful to me.

THANKS!


----------

